# Poor performace while transferring files in local network



## tomek_k_tcz (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello,

I spent two days trying to resolve the problem, but finally decided to get some help from you. The thing is, that i can't reach more bandwith than 11MB/s when transferring files in local network via ftp or samba. While testing the connection speed with iperf, I got something about 60MB/s via WiFi, so wired connection will probably be faster. 

I found this thread - http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9187 and had been trying to modify smb.conf, use aio module, configure sysctl.conf and socket options, but nothing helped. In fact, the connection speed decreased in some cases.

I got stuck and don't know what to do. Below are some configuration files and tests results.

Thanks in advance for any help!


_dmesg_
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9490215/logi/dmesg.log


_vmstat_
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9490215/logi/vmstat2.log


_vmstat -z_
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9490215/logi/vmstat.log


_bonnie++_
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9490215/logi/bonnie.log


_iperf_
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9490215/logi/iperfClient.log


_smb.conf_
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9490215/logi/samba.log


----------



## gkontos (Oct 12, 2011)

11MB is the max you can get on a 100Mbit switch. So, I would suggest that you start by determining your ports speed and then your NICs. That is if you are on a gigabit switch.


----------



## tomek_k_tcz (Oct 12, 2011)

You have just realized me that 11MB/s is something about 100Mb/s. I have a gigabit switch and a gigabit NIC, which seems to work at full speed:

```
bge0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=8009b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,LINKSTATE>
        ether 00:11:43:7d:37:ae
        inet 192.168.1.2 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex,flowcontrol,rxpause,txpause>)
        status: active
```

Switch is unmanaged, so it should also be fine.

I will try another cable maybe...


----------



## geodni (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi,

Display full capabilities of your network interface card using this

```
ifconfig -m bge0
```
and then try to set manually speed and duplex instead of autoselect using this

```
ifconfig bge0 media 1000baseT mediaopt full-duplex
```


----------

